# Alia Vox sale



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

There's a sale over at http://www.alia-vox.com/ -- 50 percent off their "first 20 CD references" until August 31st. This includes such wonderful CDs a _Jean-Baptiste Lully: L'Orchestre de Roi Soleil_, praised numerous times by Ingélou, two discs of intriguing Bach recordings, and a disc of Elizebethan consort music.

I'll buy some myself, so I figured I'd share :tiphat:


----------

